

Ask HN: Who is going to 'Work at a Startup 2012'? - chamza

I received my invitation today and am quite excited to attend and learn more.  Who else is planning on going?<p>For those that don't know what I am referring to: http://workatastartup.org/
======
igorsyl
Did they reject anybody? There is a small marginal cost for every invitation
they issued but a huge option value if any of their startups hires someone.

~~~
orky56
I got a rejection. Still determined to work at a startup so will have to look
for some other opportunity to fulfill that dream.

~~~
igorsyl
I heard many people submitted verbatim copies of their resume. Imagine having
to browse through hundreds of applications and ASCII resumes. I suspect
formatting of resumes trumped content.

------
fananta
I'm moving from Toronto to Mountain View this weekend and was excited to
receive the invitation for this event last night.

------
ylaassel
I am. I've been issued an invitation. I'm quite excited about the whole event.
See you guys there!

------
mirsadm
I have flights booked from Toronto. I'm pretty excited.

------
bastiandantilus
I'll be there, I'm local and excited.

------
saiko-chriskun
aw didn't know 'bout it :(

